# [BOOT] flock failed ( ) : interrupted system calls

## Martux

Hi!

I think with one of the recent openrc updates came this error. I notice it mostly on startup and shutdown. A lot of rc-processes are shown red and with this error messages: 

flock failed ( ) : interrupted system calls

Still the system seems to work normally. What could cause this? I updated config files normally, didn't replace rc.conf but all of the scripts in /etc/init.d/

----------

## Martux

No one else has that problem or an idea? Too bad  :Sad: 

----------

## Martux

I also have this error on another machine, that one x86 instead of amd64...

----------

## Gentoo64

Same issue here http://paste.pocoo.org/show/559964/

0.9.8.4 works fine everything above including 9999 gives me the same error messages

----------

## Martux

Oh well. Where did you find the output? I couldn't locate the log file for that.

Do you have any malfunctions because of this?

----------

## Gentoo64

I found the errors in syslog. I haven't really tested it but it all seemed to work ok even with the errors, but I did mask >=0.9.9 pretty quickly (I don't like errors)

----------

## Gentoo64

Just in case you're still getting the problem, turned out to be rc_parallel=yes in my rc.conf that was causing it.

Leaving it disabled now to minimize problems

----------

